# Went to see this dog today...



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

and the good news is that he had me at hello. He is a real sweet dog who shows no interest in cats, which is very important for me.

He does have about 13 applications in on him, so that's my not-so-great news.

Just look at this head tilt...adorable!









I'll have to wait a few days so the Humane Society can go through all the apps. Please keep fingers and paws crossed for me!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Good luck! He's adorable. When I went to meet Rafi in his foster home I asked specifically to see him interacting with the cats so I understand that concern! 

Hope you get this guy!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

He's so handsome!









I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

EEK! I can understand why you fell for him...he's adorable! And good with cats to boot! OH...fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's gorgeous. Sometimes the applicant with previous GSD experience goes to the top of the pile - lets hope thats you !


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

What a handsome fellow. 

Will keep fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

he has that certain 'eye' look that says if you really see me I am yours!! Hoping you are the one -there is a great dog behind that eye that says ,c'mon get me you won't be sorry.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Love him
so adorable hopefully you will get him


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

oooo he is so handsome!!!! good luck I hope you get him


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks, everyone! I'm on pins and needles waiting to hear!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Crossing paws for you!!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, what a sweetie!!!

I LOVE the head tilt!!! Classic!!!

Fingers and paws crossed over here for you!


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Awwww, best of luck, paws crossed for you!

And..don't you mean...waiting to 'hair'? :E

Best, 
Sylvie


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

No news yet. Thanks for all the good luck vibes, everyone! I had a dream last night that he was here. Hope that is a good omen!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I hope that dream is true! He looks like he is a wondrful guy. How could he be in the shelter??? Poor guy, your home would be the best!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Update??!!??

Titon has his puppy paws AND ears crossed for you!! Hang in there...


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Kathy, Gabriel was found as a stray 3 weeks ago and no one came to claim him. (I can't believe that there wasn't someone frantically looking for that sweetie!) He's generated alot of interest and now has over 13 applications on him. I have a sinking feeling that the Humane Society is going to give preference to a more local home for him. I'm about an hour and 15 mins away...but I'm still hoping!

TitonsDad, I can't think of a better lucky talisman than crossed puppy ears!!!. Please give that adorable little fella a hug for me.

I called on him earlier. They are still going through all the applications, so nothing to do but wait







In the meantime, please keep everything crossed!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Watching this thread and hoping we get geed news from you. Fingers crossed and 7 paws crossed (sorry - Buddy only has three.







)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, I hope we hear an update soon!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

No news yet and the suspense is killing me! I called again yesterday. They are carefully going through all 16 (yes, 16!!!) applications and will call each applicant after they have made a decision.

In the meantime, I'm ready to run out to PetSmart and buy some new doggie items and my vacuum cleaner is standing guard ready to pick up all that extra fur lol. It's been underworked anyway since Oscar's been gone









Thanks again everyone for the good luck wishes and to Buddy for the extra special paw crossing!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I didn't get him









He went to one of the very first applicants. I met one of them when I was there when she came back with her dog to see if they would get along. If it is her, then I'm sure it will be a wonderful home. I liked her alot...(darn her! lol)


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

That's too bad. BUT - there's no lack of shepherds needing help. 

Keep looking - your match is out there somewhere.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ddKeep looking - your match is out there somewhere.


Thanks.









I'm keeping my eyes and ears open and a wonderful rescue is keeping a lookout for a kitty tolerant dog too. I really miss having a GSD around!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

awww...I'm sorry.
Just means that there is someone that needs you more...out there waiting....you'll see


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: myamomawww...I'm sorry.
> Just means that there is someone that needs you more...out there waiting....you'll see


Yep! When I was looking to adopt again there was one girl I wanted so badly, and arranged to travel to the shelter to see her only to find out on the day I was going to adopt her that there had been a mix up about who I wanted to see and she was gone. Then I started looking on petfinder again, and found Emma who is much more perfect for me! So it just wasn't meant to be with that first dog.


----------

